# Stock Rooted Rom



## hixman (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello, I'm looking for a good stock rooted ROM for my brother and I. The one's I've found on here don't have any good links working anymore. Any help would be appreciated... Thanks 

Edit: Sorry, forgot to mention we're on the us cellular Mesmerize.


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

Why not just root the rom you are on?

Look at this thread

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/6708


----------



## hixman (Nov 2, 2011)

That link doesn't seem to be working... I think I know what you mean though. I was hoping to get something with a few options like debloated, power options, maybe crt animations, etc.

Thanks for replying


----------

